# CPT codes 17250 and 11041 being billed together



## bmaxwell3 (Oct 6, 2009)

hello, I am trying to find out if cpt codes 11041 and 17250 can be billed together and how often? the 17250 keeps coming back as bundled but per cci.com it is not bundled with a modifier and there is no global.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Brendal (Oct 6, 2009)

11041 and 17250 are bundled. The only way to "unbundle" is if they are different diagnoses. If it is the same site I would use 17250 because it pays more.


----------



## bmaxwell3 (Oct 6, 2009)

thank you I will look into it and see if it works!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 6, 2009)

*CPT parenthetical remark*



bmaxwell3 said:


> hello, I am trying to find out if cpt codes 11041 and 17250 can be billed together and how often? the 17250 keeps coming back as bundled but per cci.com it is not bundled with a modifier and there is no global.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!



CPT 2009 Professional edition, page 70 has the following parenthetical remark immediately below 17250:
(17250 is not to be used with removal or excision codes for the same lesion.)

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## bmaxwell3 (Oct 13, 2009)

thank you I was not sure if the debridement code would be considered and excision code new at derm and wound care.


----------

